# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  برنامه اسمبلی

## مریم سلطانی

سلام دوستان
برنامه ای به زبان اسمبلی که دو عدد را از صفحه کلید دریافت و سپس با فراخوانی تابعی به نام ب م م بزرگترین مقسوم الیه مشترک انها را به صورت بازگشتی محاسبه و در ثبات ax گزارش نماید و سپس محتوای ax را در برنامه اصلی نشان دهد . متشکرم  : : :لبخندساده

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
خوب ! این صورت سوال درس اسمبلی شماست ! چرا اینجا نوشتیدش ؟
بای

----------


## aakh1361

شما برنامتون رو بنویسید اگر مشکلی داشت کمکتون می کنیم

----------


## fatimah

خانم سلطانی باید قوانین سایت رو به شما یاد آور شد .
شما برنامتون رو بنویسید اگر مشکلی داشت کمکتون می کنیم
با این حرف موافقم . موفق باشین

----------

